# Hampton Roads VA - Young Male needs a home asap



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

This is my beautiful, very unplanned, foster kitty. Long story condensed - he was roaming my neighborhood and while I kept him coming around with food I tried to find an owner, reported him as 'found', and posted him everywhere I could think of while asking anyone I could get ahold of in rescue if they could help. Eventually someone told me their small local rescue would be happy to take him in, vet him, and work on socializing in a foster home as soon as I could get him trapped.. Because I could not, I don't have either the finances or appropriate environment. 

I borrowed a trap from a local cat rescue (he is on their waiting list to get into the shelter or a foster home, but as you can imagine, they are very backed up).. Now, I trapped him, and contacted the rescue who said they'd take him.. And they said they'd call right back, and never did. And wouldn't answer. :/

I think semi-feral was a good way to describe him. He got out in my house and nothing within reach remained whole. Amazing the damage a cat can do! lol Once I got him under control and in a crate I had him scanned for a microchip (big surprise, he had none).. I put him in the only room available, which was a tiny bathroom. This went on for a couple of weeks, within the first week he went from panicking when I came in to loving attention. I scraped together what I had and got him vetted, and scanned for a chip again, on the 25th of this month. 

He is negative for FelV/FIV, UTD on Rabies and Distemper, and neutered. Estimated to be 2-3yrs old. He has had only one accident out of his box, and that was directly after being neutered. 

The room I moved him to is supposed to be occupied by a roommate who moved in soon after He did... They won't stay in there with him. They are being polite about it, and sleeping elsewhere, but it's starting to become a tense situation. I also have two male cats of my own, one is animal aggressive, a high prey drive large dog, and two people who would let him outside if he was roaming the house. Definitely not a good situation to really help him be all he can. 

I can't be positive how he is with dogs and cats, but he doesn't react badly when he sees mine. He talks up a storm if you talk to him, it's hilarious. And being in the midst of social rehabilitation, I would not suggest a home with small kids. He is riddled with scars (his nose is ripped partially) from fights, he's put on about five pounds - he's about 12lbs now. They've all healed now. He's a tough boy, but he melts when he trusts someone. He deserves a home to be comfortable and safe and loved for the rest of his life. 


https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31581134/


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww, Poisoned, 
He's still "The Looker", what a handsome boy!
You're wonderful for doing everything you already have, for him!
I think I'd keep trying the one rescue...with the weather situation, who knows how busy they've been! 
Good Luck, and Bless you!
Sharon


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you, it's been difficult but he is so worth it. 

I'm actually pretty uncomfortable with that rescue now. I talked to a volunteer there and she said she has no idea why the owner won't talk now. It's just a little sketchy. :/ I'm assuming her foster home fell through and she just didn't want to admit that, knowing I'm in bad situation with him because she offered. 
And now that I've had him this long I'm so invested in finding him a good home. The cat rescue he is on a waiting list for is well-established and right in my neighborhood, I'd trust them to find him a forever home. 


I forgot to add - I'm willing to work on transport to someone a bit far away. I cannot drive myself due to vision problems, but maybe we could work out a transport train or something for him.


----------



## deanna79 (Aug 13, 2014)

He's lucky to have found you. I too have tried finding foster home/rescue groups that would take the 4 feral kittens that I trapped last July. Unfortunately these were all full and some didn't even return my calls. I could surrender to the Humane Society(since there weren't any NO Kill shelters in my area), but they will put them down since they were over 2lbs. I couldn't keep them since I have dogs. I had no choice but to release them and provide food and shelter for them. They are happy and healthy and they have a chance at life. You did what you could and if you still couldn't find anyone taking him, it's better to let him go. And if you can, provide food and shelter for him by insulating a 35-45 gallons tote filled with straws or fleece he would come back and stay in your backyard because it's safer there.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is lucky to have found you. Being partially feral is a problem with most shelters but hopefully someone will take him. What city in HR do you live?


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm in Hampton, Marcia. 
I think he would be PTS in a shelter situation, which is why I'm only looking into adopters (he'd be fine with anyone who understands cats, their body language, etc.), fosters, or rescues. I'm asking an adoption fee and contract to the general public to dissuade anyone from jumping on him because he's bloody gorgeous. So far it's worked - only one person was interested and I did not think it would work, so for now she's off the table. 

IF it comes down to it (and it might happen accidentally at any time), I will set him up with an outdoor shelter and provide him food and water. At the very least he's vaccinated and neutered now and I HAVE been trying to get him into a home. He knows this neighborhood, and hopefully if that happened he'd stick around and not revert to being fearful of me, but I know that could happen. 

That's a last resort, even if I wanted to keep him and could, and got him integrated with my cats, the people I live with are not responsible and he'd be back outdoors the first day he was out of his room. -_- 

He's a great guy. I just really wish more people would care enough to TNR at the very least, the numbers out here are awful.. Some poor lady was working on a feral colony - uncared for - in Norfolk I think. She brought in 10 cats to the clinic I took Jack to, and most tested positive for FIV and were PTS - kittens. There are several older feral kittens on my street, and last night a new big, fluffy solid black cat showed up. It's just never ending.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 19, 2013)

Okay, I've been slowly introducing him to my friendly cat, and I've seen no aggression. He rolls on his back and tries to initiate play.


----------

